# Blue Tang with Ich



## LouzZ (Aug 6, 2009)

My baby blue tang got Ich... Im currently using the Hyposalinity method and the SG in the QT is around 1.010 - 1.015 I hope she makes it, she's new, not even a week old in my aquarium.

If anybody knows anything that could help me i will appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

For starters, a 55 gallon aquarium is too small for that Hippo Tang. They need a lot of growing room, mainly in their first year. Small tanks (under 72" in length) will compromise their immune systems and make it uncomfortable for them to swim. An adult Hippo Tang can grow to be over a foot. A 55 gallon aquarium is only 12" wide, which would make it very hard for an adult to turn around. I have a Hippo Tang in my 150 gallon aquarium and she shot up in size from maybe 3" when I got her to nearly 7" now. And that took a little over a year. If you aren't on your way (right now) to buy a larger aquarium, you should be on your way to finding a home for this fish that better suits it.

If you want to help the fish recover from Ich, feed it garlic. Companies like reef nutrition and brightwell make Liquid Garlic that you can soak frozen food in, and Omega One makes garlic pellets that you can feed the tang if it is taking dry food.

I have actually had to fight Ich with my Hippo Tang more than once. They are Ich magnets and very often come down with it after the stress of shipping, and are sold before they have a chance to fully recover.


----------



## fishlovejoan (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, they are certainly ich magnets. I agree, I keep Garlic Xtreme on hand. It does a way better job than treating the water first. Good luck and I hope things clear up soon.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

selcon and garlic soaked algae sheets


----------

